# how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push?



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push?
I have heard of people pushing high teens out of a K03, but I only push about half that (12) how much until the little turbo is maxed out? what is safe for daily driving?
this is in regards to my Audi


[Modified by vedubya, 11:21 PM 1-28-2003]


----------



## Nessal (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push? (vedubya)*

I heard stock its like 8-11....


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push? (vedubya)*

get the apr chip. they claim after chipping they get the ko3 to peaks out at 16.5 PSI..for fuel cut off reasons.


----------



## johnAWD (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push? (heysuperman)*

I've got a 98 A4 1.8t, generic (ie, not "sport") K03. Stock boost is 0.35 bar with the occasional trip to 0.40 bar. 0.35 bar is approx 4.97 psi and 0.40 bar is approx 5.58 psi.


----------



## gti_driver5 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push? (vedubya)*

Stock K03 pushes about 8 psi. My APR'd turbo running the 93 program usually spikes around 20 psi. I HAVE seen spikes up to 24psi...but that's VERY rare.
From what I know...the little Ko3 sports are tough little buggers. If you are pushing anything over stock... I would HIGHLY suggest a turbo timer. It'll save you $3500 down the line. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push? (gti_driver5)*

quote:[HR][/HR].. I would HIGHLY suggest a turbo timer. It'll save you $3500 down the line. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​Have you got one successfully installed on your '02?? I am searching, searching, waiting, waiting. STILL nothing yet..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push? (vedubya)*


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push? ([email protected])*

you and your pretty graphs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDUBBINDizzy (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push? (gti_driver5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It'll save you $3500 down the line. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​Why is it that you think a blown turbo would costs $3500 You can pick up a K03 Sport for $350 or so or a K04 for $800. Pushing your turbo hard and not idling down will only hurt the motor if you weren't changing your oil very often and were running around with chunky burnt oil in there. Get your facts straight before you scare everyone into buying a turbo timer. If you have any bit of self control, just don't drive hard the last mile or two before you get to your destination and you'll be fine.


----------



## gti_driver5 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push? (VDUBBINDizzy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It'll save you $3500 down the line. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Why is it that you think a blown turbo would costs $3500 You can pick up a K03 Sport for $350 or so or a K04 for $800. Pushing your turbo hard and not idling down will only hurt the motor if you weren't changing your oil very often and were running around with chunky burnt oil in there. Get your facts straight before you scare everyone into buying a turbo timer. If you have any bit of self control, just don't drive hard the last mile or two before you get to your destination and you'll be fine.[HR][/HR]​Sorry, I was exaggerating a little. I don't know if I was "scaring" anyone into buying a turbo timer. If I did, then I apologize. I was merely stating that in order to increase the longevity of your turbo... a turbo timer would be a good idea. Not everyone likes to sit in their car and wait for a min or two for the turbo to spool down. Ehh... this isn't worth my energy...and the thread is going off topic. Do what you like. I was just trying to help the guy avoid a potential headache. Discussion ended.


----------



## VDUBBINDizzy (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push? (gti_driver5)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## droopy1592 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push? (gti_driver5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Sorry, I was exaggerating a little. I don't know if I was "scaring" anyone into buying a turbo timer. If I did, then I apologize. I was merely stating that in order to increase the longevity of your turbo... a turbo timer would be a good idea. Not everyone likes to sit in their car and wait for a min or two for the turbo to spool down. Ehh... this isn't worth my energy...and the thread is going off topic. Do what you like. I was just trying to help the guy avoid a potential headache. Discussion ended. [HR][/HR]​Man, you sound like someone's daddy or verbally abusive husband. Chill out and explain. Some of use may not know much about turbos (especially me) so we would like to know more. Suggesting something and not explaining why doesn't help much.


[Modified by droopy1592, 3:02 PM 1-29-2003]


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push? (gti_driver5)*

that's funny..i thought the fuel cut off was at 17psi


----------



## VDUBBINDizzy (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push? (heysuperman)*

You'll hit limp mode at 14.7 psi if you are unchipped. Fuel cutoff is at 135mph or so.


----------



## gti_driver5 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push? (droopy1592)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Man, you sound like someone's daddy or verbally abusive husband. Chill out and explain. Some of use may not know much about turbos (especially me) so we would like to know more. Suggesting something and not explaining why doesn't help much.
[HR][/HR]​Totally chill here... I just didn't want to get into a dumb dispute with DUBBINDizzy over a silly nuance. No worries mate!







(Still don't get the verbally abusive comment though ?!







) 
But since you asked..I will try to explain...and if anyone has anything to add..please do so.
Typically (please correct me if I am wrong) a turbo's breakdown point is the bearing. Keeping the bearing well oiled is essential to a long happy turbo life. One of the major stresses on a turbo is overheating and abrupt shutdown after hard driving. When driving your car for a long time...and under hard conditions...your impeller inside the turbo is cranking away...causing heat and friction. When you come from a long drive and shut your car off... it causes the turbo to almost come to a complete stop...without "spooling down". A turbo timer is a device that is hardwired into your electronics that allows you to set a timer, that keeps your engine running for a while after you turn it off, and walk away. Contrary to what I posted before, it is NOT necessary...BUT, you SHOULD get into the habit of waiting a minute or 2 after hard driving...to let your turbo spool down. And no..a new K03 sport does not cost $3500. But it is still a headache none the less.











[Modified by gti_driver5, 10:40 AM 1-29-2003]


----------



## 20-Valves (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push? (VDUBBINDizzy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why is it that you think a blown turbo would costs $3500 You can pick up a K03 Sport for $350 or so or a K04 for $800. Pushing your turbo hard and not idling down will only hurt the motor if you weren't changing your oil very often and were running around with chunky burnt oil in there. Get your facts straight before you scare everyone into buying a turbo timer. If you have any bit of self control, just don't drive hard the last mile or two before you get to your destination and you'll be fine.[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








On topic, a stock AWP KO3sport pushes .08 bar stock (11psi). I've seen people safely putting down over 20psi (spiking) for well-over 15,000mi on a KO3sport







Spiking that high does include your occasional limp mode of course... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## droopy1592 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push? (gti_driver5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Typically (please correct me if I am wrong) a turbo's breakdown point is the bearing. Keeping the bearing well oiled is essential to a long happy turbo life. One of the major stresses on a turbo is overheating and abrupt shutdown after hard driving. When driving your car for a long time...and under hard conditions...your impeller inside the turbo is cranking away...causing heat and friction. When you come from a long drive and shut your car off... it causes the turbo to almost come to a complete stop...without "spooling down". A turbo timer is a device that is hardwired into your electronics that allows you to set a timer, that keeps your engine running for a while after you turn it off, and walk away. Contrary to what I posted before, it is NOT necessary...BUT, you SHOULD get into the habit of waiting a minute or 2 after hard driving...to let your turbo spool down. And no..a new K03 sport does not cost $3500. But it is still a headache none the less.









[Modified by gti_driver5, 10:40 AM 1-29-2003][HR][/HR]​Hey thanks. I had just looked it up on the net before you posted but it makes a lot of sense. I guess you gotta park in neutral? Can't do it in Atlanta. Too many hills. Guess I stick with idling down for a minute or two.
edit: I can't spell


[Modified by droopy1592, 5:32 PM 1-29-2003]


----------



## turbovw18 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push? (droopy1592)*

stock my ko3 sport was spiking around 15 with a CAI... with my apr chip and a stock air box (due to winter) i'm seeing spikes around 20psi on a nice cold day... mainly in 3rd - 5th... it's an 02 apw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti_driver5 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push? (droopy1592)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey thanks. [HR][/HR]​No problemo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Onearmedmidget (May 3, 2002)

*Re: how much boost does a stock 1.8T push? how much can a k-03 push? (gti_driver5)*

the only postive about winter is that you don't have to worry about idling very long.


----------

